# [SOLVED] Rise of Nations won't run on Windows 7



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have just built a new gaming PC and installed Windows 7 Professional on it. So far all of the games that I have installed on it has run without a problem (most better than they did on XP). I double click on the Rise of Nations icon and it looks like it tries to start but I do not even see it under task manager.

I have tried running as administrator, but that does not work. I also tried to uninstall, but it will not run either the uninstaller or a new installer.

What can I do to get this game to work?

Note: Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends runs fine, so I don't know why this won't. Also this is the Gold Edition.

*My System:*
3.2 GHz Quad Core AMD
4 GB DDR3 1600
750 GB WD Black
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX+
Corsair 750W PSU


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Rise of Nations won't run on Windows 7*

I forgot to post it, and I could not edit it, but I am running Windows 7 Pro *64 bit.* Kind of an important fact.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Rise of Nations won't run on Windows 7*

Sorry.. Ron is not in windows 7 compatibility list. I seen some forums where users got it to run flawlessly but some others just won't run


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Rise of Nations won't run on Windows 7*

Is there anything I can do to get it working short of running a dual boot configuration? Or maybe you have a link to one of those people who got it working? Thanks


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Rise of Nations won't run on Windows 7*

Sorry... didn't kept the link. You could try to google your problem and see if any of the forums have this kind of solutions. Thats what I did. 

However I went through some of the forums and most of the suggested a solution but it didn't work for the person who posted his problem there


----------

